# adobe premiere cs - beste export-qualität bei HDV canon xh a1



## prinzkarneval1 (15. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir damals eine Canon XH A1 Kamera geliehen und die Aufnahmen in Premiere Pro CS 3 geschnitten.
Da ich nur einen normalen DVD-Brenner und DVD-player am TV habe,
habe ich das fertige Video auch nur auf das entsprechende Format auf eine DVD gebrannt.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Mit welchen Einstellungen speichere ich das Projekt, um die bestmögliche Qualität zu haben. Damit ich, wenn ich mal die entsprechende Hardware habe, das Video dann entsprechend brennen kann!!

Ich hoffe, meine Frage hat jetzt nicht noch mehr verwirrt :-/

Wäre euch für jeden Tipp super dankbar, vorab schon mal vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## chmee (24. November 2007)

Besser spät als nie 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Daten auch als Mpeg2-TS, also in HDV, auf der Platte
liegen. 

Wie ist es denn jetzt gespeichert ? In einem DV-Projekt ?

uU Reicht das einfache neu Erstellen eines HDV-Projekts und rüberkopieren des Timeline-Inhaltes per Copy&Paste.

mfg chmee


----------

